

Finally, Webdeveloper Toolbar for Chrome - Jim_Neath
https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/bfbameneiokkgbdmiekhjnmfkcnldhhm

======
stanleydrew
Does this add anything above and beyond the already included developer tools,
which I already access with ctrl+shift+I and ctrl+shift+J (on the Linux dev
channel)?

~~~
tvon
Yes, it has options similar to the Web Developer extension for Firefox, such
as disabling specific stylesheets, resizing the window or outlining block
level elements (which I've always found to be very useful).

It's not as nice/refined as the Web Developer extension of course, for example
that 'outline block level elements' readjusts the whole page which it does not
do in firefox (which is why I found it useful in firefox, it didn't actually
add a 1px border).

~~~
blasdel
So yes, a bunch of bullshit that was nice in Phoenix 0.3 back in 2003, but has
been useless since the dawn of Firebug and rich web inspectors.

You have a nice interface to the DOM. Use it, not some mediocre bundle of
bookmarklets as a browser extension.

------
adamhowell
No "Edit CSS" or keyboard shortcuts.

I do look forward, though, to switching from Firefox once these crucial
features -- for me at least -- are in there.

~~~
castis
If I had my handy Ctrl-Shift-E, I'd no longer have any use for Firefox outside
of testing.

------
jokull
Hit Command+Alt+I for the web inspector. Quite nice. However there are some
added features in this (resolution, outlining, form state manipulation).

------
tvon
OT, but that is the worst "lightbox" image viewer I've seen. You have to
actually click the little 'x' to close the dialog (as opposed to most
implementations that let you click anywhere-else to close it, or hit escape).

------
adrianwaj
Does this slow down chrome once installed?

~~~
Jim_Neath
I've not noticed any slow down at all.

